

TED talk about "Open Science" debate TEDxWaterloo - ramynassar
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/tag/michael-nielsen/

======
Ruudjah
These kind of talks depress me somewhat. It shows that there is a need to
educate scientists into sharing data. Which is kinda sad, because scientists
should know this and share by default. It shows current state of science is
not yet very far in sharing data with everyone.

The main blockers of open science will probably be paper publishers and
commercially funded science. For publishers, it's easy to see why: their
market will be reduced to only peer-reviewing services. For commercially
funded research (especially political commercial science): It's in their
interest not to share the data. Because sharing it would allow critics to
scrutinize the data and filter out the ugly.

------
Dabacon
So to me it seems that the people building tools for collaborative science
need to start with a system whose sole goal is to produce papers :) How to do
this is a fun problem.

------
melling
One thing that can be done is to increase the general public's participation
in science. StackOverFlow has several proposed science exchanges. These could
be a stepping stone for people. This one sounded particularly interesting:
<http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/12194/sciencehome>

------
petefreeman
Very cool concept this whole open source science thing. But big pharma is
going to put a stop on it...

~~~
bbgm
Not necessarily. They are getting very receptive to being open at the pre-
competitive stage. The data are just too large and complex now for any one
company to manage and figure out. Number of initiatives along these lines, but
it will be slow progress for sure.

